# Surefire Darpa Def2



## rickiesrevenge (Dec 30, 2013)

A while back I came across a Surefire Darpa Def2. Any idea what they are worth? I have several other lights that have a much smaller head and are much easier to carry. 

Aaron


----------



## m4a1usr (Dec 30, 2013)

Some collectors pay top dollar for rare Surefires. But putting a price on anything has many variables and SF lights are no different. I know the NASA marked 6P lights can fetch up to $150. Got a picture you could post?


----------



## fl0t (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know there were NASA editions of Surefire.
Darpa sounds as if they were doing research together with surefire.


----------



## rickiesrevenge (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's a couple pics.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 30, 2013)

that looks amazing


----------



## samuraishot (Dec 30, 2013)

tobrien said:


> that looks amazing



Yup!


----------



## m4a1usr (Dec 30, 2013)

fl0t said:


> Wow, I didn't know there were NASA editions of Surefire.
> Darpa sounds as if they were doing research together with surefire.



During the 90's DARPA was funding many technologies. They developed the GUI (Graphical User Interface) for computer programs. Do you use MatLab? That now famous company didn't develop the technology. DARPA did. Like LabView? Another jonnie come lately. DARPA set the stage. DARPA has (and still does) their fingers in many technologies. Much to our advantage today.


----------



## m4a1usr (Dec 30, 2013)

Was hoping some of the old timers would chime in but none so far? Your light is a variation of the DARPA series offered by Surefire. There was a series of 5 DARPA models offered by Surefire. Awesome light you got. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...odel-DEF3C-Digital-Ultra-LED-Flashlight-DARPA


----------



## Rat (Dec 30, 2013)

rickiesrevenge said:


> A while back I came across a Surefire Darpa Def2. Any idea what they are worth? I have several other lights that have a much smaller head and are much easier to carry.
> 
> Aaron



Nice light the DEF-2 is a very rare Surefire light. To give you an example it took me over 2-years of searching to finally find one in mint condition it was NIB a very lucky score. Because of the military use they are hard to find in mint condition and still very rarely come up for sale in any condition.

Hey one of your small head lights is not a Darpa DEF-1 is it ? I am still looking for the DEF-1 & DEF-3A to complete the set of all six Darpa lights.





m4a1usr said:


> Was hoping some of the old timers would chime in but none so far? Your light is a variation of the DARPA series offered by Surefire. There was a series of 5 DARPA models offered by Surefire. Awesome light you got.



Actually there was six most people forget about the DEF-3D as there was only 50 made apparently.

DEF-1
DEF-2
DEF-3A
DEF-3B
DEF-3C
DEF-3D


:wave:


----------

